# Side sanding on bench grinder



## RippKutt (Jun 13, 2012)

Hello Jocks. Here is my deal. I bought this General Tool Grinding Attachment to sharpen my drill bits. $20.00 delivered. I have experimented with it on a few bits by side grinding on my bench grinder. It works super great, just take your time. Face grinding edge will give me a hollow grind. Yes I know, no side grinding. This is my thought. Why can't I make a 6" grinding wheel out of plywood (I don't trust MDF) and attach psa sandpaper to it and safely SIDE grind my bits on my bench grinder? My grinder is a dual wheel China Junk 6" at 3450 rpms. Maybe a solid oak or poplar wheel? I am also thinking of making a similar setup for my lathe and operating at a much lower speed. Hope to hear from someone. Thanx, Ripp


----------



## cutmantom (Feb 2, 2010)

I would worry about getting it balanced, lahe sounds better , lower speed will lessen over heating


----------



## jap (Oct 10, 2012)

Your idea should work,


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

I don't know about running a wood wheel at 3450 for any length of time regardless of wood type but if you do make one for your lathe use MDF and double it up.


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

http://www.wkfinetools.com/contrib/hendersonM/sharpDisk/sharpDisk-7.asp

P. Michael Henderson has a great tutorial on making a disc for
a lathe on the links above.


----------

